# hand saw, how long?



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry for the mundane question, but what's a good length for a general purpose hand saw? Currently I have a little saw, maybe 9" long. It's not cutting it, no pun intended. Now I don't want to go so long that I'm up there with a Samurai sword either. What's a good length to chose? Thanks!


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to use a 13" Zubat. Switched to 16" Sugoi and like it better. I didn't like the leg scabbard so it's on my belt. The guy that climbs with me thought it was to big but it works for me. All personal preference, I guess.
Phil


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the smaller Sugoi. Zubat I wanted was backordered for a few weeks so I got the Sugoi instead. I thought it would be a little bit cumbersome but it is not bad at all. Great saw. I highly recomend it. I ground out the portion of the blade for cutting vines/suckers and stuff into a hook for grabbing ropes. This makes the extra length an asset. Hope this helps.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

I have always carried an Ibuki since I discovered them about 10 years ago.

I would simply say if you intend to actually cut a lot, get the biggest/best hand saw you can get. I sometimes don't even take a stihl up, I can prune up to 4-6" easily with most ornamentals and other "softer" trees. the longer saw is also good for grabbing limbs, ropes, angry rodents, etc........


----------



## RacerX (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm using the older 390mm (15.5") Silky Sugoi which, like Oscar said, is good for occasionally hooking an out of reach rope. IMO around 16" is a perfect length when hand pruning aloft. Sometimes that extra few inches can keep you from having to reposition for a cut with a shorter saw.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

RacerX said:


> I'm using the older 390mm (15.5") Silky Sugoi which, like Oscar said, is good for occasionally hooking an out of reach rope. IMO around 16" is a perfect length when hand pruning aloft. Sometimes that extra few inches can keep you from having to reposition for a cut with a shorter saw.



How does that 16" hang on your leg? Ever get in the way?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2009)

There can be no worse feeling than to watch a guy take on a 100 foot stick with a 6 inch hand saw.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> There can be no worse feeling than to watch a guy take on a 100 foot stick with a 6 inch hand saw.



Hey, I'll let you know I have 7-1/2". A 7-1/2" Stihl hand saw that is. Pretty sure I'm going to order a 13" saw from Sherrill. I have a free shipping code.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a sugoi. Now have a zubat. I like the smaller size. Mike


----------



## RacerX (Dec 7, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> How does that 16" hang on your leg? Ever get in the way?




IMO it doesn't get in the way but I haven't used a shorter saw on my saddle so maybe a 13" would be less cumbersome. As I mentioned I would still prefer the longer saw even if it did get in the way a little more than a 13" or shorter version.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 8, 2009)

Ahhh Plas. You asked the right question. The correct answer is a 270mm (11 inch) Zubat of course. Why I even heard that some crazy dude limbed an entire Norfolk Island Pine with one although that sounds a little far fetched. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=114746


----------



## fishercat (Dec 8, 2009)

*i just got the Sugoi.*

i need to get used to it.i like the leg scabbard.

i feel more comfortable with this


http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/PS90-Arboriculture-Saw.html

they used to be $45 at my local dealer but al of a sudden,it's $75! that is why i bought the Silky.


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2009)

17 inch Fanno Mondo, but I'm a set in my ways old fart.


----------



## shadowmike (Dec 8, 2009)

I love my sugoi and the convenience of the leg scabbard does anyone else have a problem with the running end of the line grabbing the rubber handle and pulling it out


----------



## Bermie (Dec 11, 2009)

330mm Zubat...what's that, about 13-15"???

Never go up any tree without mine.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 11, 2009)

Bermie said:


> 330mm Zubat...what's that, about 13-15"???
> 
> Never go up any tree without mine.



330mm = 13"

there are 25.4mm in one inch


----------



## Fireaxman (Dec 12, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> How does that 16" hang on your leg? Ever get in the way?



Yes. I have both the Sugoi and the Zubat. Sugoi does get in the way occasionally in tight canopies, and I have dropped it on occasion when a branch or the tail of my climbing rope caught the hooked handle, but it is usually worth it for the extra reach and cutting power. Which saw I carry depends on what I plan to do. For recreational climbs, or if I am carrying a chain saw up anyway for the bigger stuff, the Zubat is the right saw. If I am pruning but dont have to work anything larger than 3 or 4 inches I use the Sugoi.

I dont like to carry the Sugoi on my leg. I dropped it more frequently, and it got in the way more, when I tried to carry it on my leg.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wichever one you choose .
Dont forget to keep it away from your climb line.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd2CH2tMdL4


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 12, 2009)

Went with a 13" Zubat. Very nice saw, perfect length too.



ozzy42 said:


> Wichever one you choose .
> Dont forget to keep it away from your climb line.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireaxman (Dec 12, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Wichever one you choose .
> Dont forget to keep it away from your climb line.
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent demonstration! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Thats why I use a wire-core flip line. Not so much for the chain saw as for the Silky.

Stihl, even though I know I should lanyard in each time I make a cut, sometimes I get careless limbing out on the way up. This was a very timely reminder for me. Dont let familiarity breed contempt. Never underestimate a Silky.


----------



## EdenT (Dec 13, 2009)

Yikes, thanks for that. I only recently realized what a great tool a handsaw was and already had a well developed false sense of security.


----------

